# calling any australians on the forum



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

We would like to hear from Australian MHers and anyone with direct experience of motorhoming in Australia.

We are 2 british MHers planning a 6 month trip (Nov-jun initially) to tour australia from perth to Brisbane (we think).

1, what are the roads like? we know you have tarmac roads and red roads, we understand that the hire companies penalise you heavily if you drive on the red roads, are we correct that if we buy a MH out there we can drive on the red roads or are they too rough.

2, we are used to the room and equipment of an A Class. We want at least 8 metres length a flatish floor with a shower and toilet and at least 1 permanent bed. weight doesnt matter as we have HGV licence. We noticed that there are a lot of Coach conversions around. What is the downside of buying one of these. We also have a M/C licence and would consider hanging/towing one.

3, is there a good and a bad place to buy and sell? we noticed a lot more choice of Motorhomes to buy in Queensland than WA. would it bee a good move to trun the trip around so we buy in a crowded market QD and sell in a sparser one WA?

4, We prefer aires/freecamping to campsites we ve found the freecamping section on 'caravaners forum' are there any other good forums for Oz?

Thanks for any help you can give

Jon & Sue Good
Shrewsbury, England


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Hi
Sounds like a great trip you have planned . We also have an Arto and have made three extended trips to Oz in the last 10 years . We have bought , hired and borrowed campers but a lot smaller than what you are considering. In the period you are considering the weather will be really hot and most of your living will be outside and if you want a little luxury air conditioning will be your priority . We found that motorhomes were really expensive to buy in Oz and if you are considering red roads you will need 4wd otherwise you will be shaken to bits on the corregations. Most hire companies exclude vast areas of the outback as no go areas for their vehicles .
There is a book of free/cheap campsites/parking called Campsites Australia we had issue 5 but i expect its 7 or 8 now cost about 60 Aus $.
It is cheaper to register your vehicle in WA and dont forget to take proof of no claims with you .
A lot of Australians use trailer tents or wind up caravans (Jayco) bot of course you will need a towing vehicle but you might find this a cheaper option.
Another thing you need to consider is evening entertainment as it gets dark early and quickly 6.00 pm and pitch black in some areas although early starts are the norm.
Sorry i could go on and on , hope some of this is useful and ask away if you want further info . We leave on 22nd Sept this year for a six month trip swopping our house and car with two different couples from Perth , one of them includes a caravan/car so its a cheap option for us


----------



## nickoff (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Jon, we lived in Oz for 14 years and whilst there hired a camper and then eventually bought an old VW air cooled and took out the rear seats and used it to "bum"around at weekends etc.The red roads can get a bit rough and will shake the van around a fair bit. Also "bull dust" will get in everywhere. Remember Oz is a BIG country and so if you breakdown on the bush tracks you better have some good communication or hope someone comes along. Going across the Nullabor used to be a bit daunting but I believe it's not so bad nowadays. 
Also remember November-Febuary will be bloody hot. Aircon is a must. Melbourne used to be the best place to pickup a used camper, not sure now though. And of coarse it's right in the middle of your proposed trip :-( As for not stopping on campsites, not a problem. Plenty of barbeque and picnic stop offs. Literally 1000s of places where you can just pull off the road for the night. Like any country just beware of security.
I'm sure you have heard of the Great Ocean Road? It's a must drive although we never got around to it. Say hello to Brisbane for us, a smashing city.
Anything else I can help with, just ask.

Nick.


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

Just a question on your trip what sort of budget are you allowing yourself for the motorhome aspect . There is a firm called travellers Autobahn who sell of their hire vehicles with a warrenty and will also give you a buy back price , they are well maintained but high mileage like most vehicles used for camping in Oz . You can check whats available on their website


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

We crossed the Nullabor, from Perth to Adelaide with a 'poptop' Jaco caravan ... most Aussie travellers seemed to have them, of course when you want to go off sightseeing you leave the caravan & take the towcar whereas with a motorhome you have to uproot & take it, we personally didn't see that many (except the small hired van conversions).

Rule No 1 - fill up with petrol/diesel at every service stn
Rule No 2 - ditto
(It's a Damn long way to walk if you run out).

The Great Ocean road is fantastic-for the best views do from Melbourne to Adelaide (your on the seashore side) - buy an Aussie hat flynet 'cause God knows where they come from but as soon as there is a human around zillions of flies come & drive you mad (hence the Aussie wave).

As for Adelaide up to Alice Springs - I chickened out & took the Greyhound bus, it's boringly straight, hot & a l-o-n-g way !


----------



## mahamelb (May 24, 2013)

*touring Australia*

I wouldn't go on the red roads, bull dust, too risky unless you have 4 wheel drive. Main routes are fine, but across the Nullabor make sure you fill up where possible, same if you go up the middle from Adelaide to Alice Springs. Uluru is some 400kms from Alice so distances can be vast.Also if you intend doing any off road camping I would always go where there is at least one other vehicle.Nov to March will be hot and could be wet in the far north if you are travelling that far.Just watch out for the road trains which you really shouldn't try and overtake unless you have a very clear vision and loads of power. Finally watch out for the wildlife particularly at dawn and dusk. Kangaroos make a big mess of your vehicle as do camels and brumbies. Good luck.


----------



## jonegood (Nov 5, 2007)

Thanks for your help so far.

Sorry for the delay in our reply we re currently travelling back from Corsica so relying on wifi s for blogging.

We don t really want to go to a caravan, we ve got unused to the setting up and converting beds etc. We were expecpting to have to pay about $50-60k for a MH but have to say we are dissapointed with what you get for that. 

Does anyone know how much you would have to miss if you avoided the red roads- i.e. nullaboor Uluhuru etc?


----------



## scouter (Dec 14, 2007)

Last year we were lucky enough to have a couple of months in Australia, nothing can equip you for how big it is! We set off in mid August and were home mid October

Our uni friend emigrated years ago and lives in Broome, on the coast half way ish between Perth and Darwin. We spent nearly 2 weeks in Broome staying with our friend, doing the beach, the coast further north and nearby, whale watching and generally chilling out. We did have access to a 4x4 and in this remote area the interesting stuff is on the red roads. You can drive most of the time in 2 wheel drive but the corrugations at times were diabiolical, we never did find the right speed. We then travelled about a 1000 miles visiting various places which all needed red road access, the Bungle Bungles for instance we drove about 150k on red roads from the main road and had to cross 3 or 4 rivers/streams which were very rough. The coach trip would have been a horrendous cost.

Our loop from Darwin thro Kakadu, Katherine Gorge and Lichfield didn't leave tarmac apart from relatively short access roads.

Later we travelled from Cairns to Brisbane, and managed to see all that we wanted, Undara Volcanic park, The whitsunday's, Fraser Island etc using tours. 

Sydney and on to Melbourne via the Hunter Valley and the Blue Mountains and onto Melbourne and the Ocean Road before returning to Melbourne was all managed on the tarmac.

Some of the remote stuff away from the coast relies on red roads but we would have only missed out on a few very remote places.

During our trip the temp in the north south of Darwin got up to the high 30's in Lichfield Park, and the sea in Broome was super to swim in, not too cold and before the jellyfish arrive when it gets warm, down in Melbourne it was only 13 - 20 depending on which day, it was back to jumpers and long trousers!

We particularly enjoyed the more remote areas and would love to return, and visit much more remote places but I think it would have to be 4x4 and trailer tent/folding camper. 4x4 campers are either very small or very expensive. Out trip was mainly done with a car and finding accommodation in camping parks or motels, the cost of hiring a camper seemed more expensive than finding accomodation.

Have a great trip

alan


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

jonegood said:


> . . . Does anyone know how much you would have to miss if you avoided the red roads- i.e. nullaboor Uluhuru etc?


Across the Nullabor is fully tarmac road as is the road up to Alice Springs - (if you go that way, you go past Coober Pedy which is worth a visit to see the huge area covered with thousands of holes where people dig for Opals & to stay in the underground hotels http://www.cooberpedy.sa.gov.au/page.aspx


----------

